# Bluetooth ECG



## eng_3YASH (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتدر عن التأخير 

هدا مشروع Bluetooth Ecg

اتنمنى ان يعجبكم


----------



## Bioengineer (4 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا مهندس عياش

مشروع جميل.. تسلم ولا عدمناك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة .

تسلم ايدك واحسنت حقا مشرور يسر الجميع .

جزاك الله خير جزاء واحسان .

من عمل مثقال ذرة خيرأ يرى .


البغدادي


----------



## tdm (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندسه الطب (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع بكل المقاييس احنا عايزين حاجات من دي على طول ربنا يباركلك


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم على المشرع الجميل ده
وجارى التنزيل


----------



## syr_eng (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الك على هالموضوع كتير حلو
وعنجد كتير معطلة عليه


----------



## syr_eng (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بس عندي سؤال انا فيني نزل هالأشارة على جهاز موبايل
يعني مو ضروري اظهار الأشارة انا بس بدي معالجة لهي الأشارة
كيف ممكن خلي الموبايل يترعف عليها وينفذ اوامر على اساسها؟؟


----------



## ahmedjb_2004 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا المشروع الجميل والحقيقة بغيت اقدمة مشروع لي على المرحلة النهائية


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## pal_eng (25 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م.الدمشقي (26 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
<<<<<


----------



## eng_mohand (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mtc.eng (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس عياش على هذا المشروع الجميل


----------



## روان* (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله شاهين (26 يناير 2008)

thank u eng.ayash


----------



## tweete (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mtc.eng (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## omarin (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصر الدين دياب (12 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## hilal_bn (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا الك من كل قلبي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (15 فبراير 2008)

1000 شكر على الملف


----------



## bassel hatem (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امجدالعراقي (18 فبراير 2008)

شكراُ جزيلاُ على المشروع الرائع و القيم


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررر
يااحلى مهندس


----------



## م احمد ابو درنه (28 مارس 2008)

عنجد يسلمو....
شكرا الك على العطاء المميز
الرجاء التكملة:32:


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

مشروع ممتاز جدااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*thankssssss mooooorrrrr*


----------



## etbiga (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ayham87 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو المصطفى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الله ينور بصيرتك أكثر وأكثر


----------



## iloveEgypt (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل اوي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احساس القلم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة
مشكور 
تحياتي


----------



## منار يازجي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمود طايع (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.noorhan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود والاضافة الطيبة 
وكنت اتمني ان تضيف ازاي ادخل الusb علي الpulse oximeter with equation of heart rate


----------



## قققق (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Dr_LoVe1986 (11 مايو 2011)

مشكور روعة راح استفاد منة بالمشروع


----------

